# My Hot New 90-Two



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

I got rid of the only Beretta I've ever owned, a 92fs for a Colt 1911 about five years ago. I've missed it ever since. A couple years later I got a Walther P99 which I thought would make me forget all about the 92. I love the P99, but still wanted my Beretta. I couldnt hold off any longer, I went out and bought this beautiful 90-Two .40 this past weekend. I wont be able to get to the range untill next weekend, but once I do, I'll post a report. It now has a prime location in the gun rack top row next to the P99


----------



## FullClip (Mar 15, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!
I could not be happier with my 90-Two .40S&W!
I have had mine for almost 3 years now & probably 3000 rounds threw it.
I have not had a single issue!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats........


----------



## kevinsmith1 (Oct 3, 2008)

that looks sharp! mind me asking a price range for the 90 two?


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Bullseye said:


>


I like that pistol rack! :smt1099


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Tampa Bay area they are priced around $650. to $700. They were as low as $629. before all the crazyness started. I put a Streamlight TLR-2 Tac light / Laser on it today, its a good fit, flush with the end of the slide.


----------



## veloom (Mar 11, 2009)

Great choice, I am picking one up tomorrow.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I like the 90-two..it looks like a 92FS on Steroids...Congratulaions..by the way, what is that gun at the top left side of the shelv with the wooden rounded grip. can you post a picture..It looks pretty..


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

My money would be on it being his Colt 1911.


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Top row left is a Walther P1 9mm. I dont have a photo of it by itself but here it is in another rack. The one in the third spot is that Colt, its a Officers Enhanced .45acp.


----------

